# Japanese maple disease identification. Please help b



## mbsfield (Nov 14, 2016)

Can anyone identify what this issue might be?










Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 15, 2016)

That looks like scale insect. I've always used horticultural oil for scale, but it can be tough to eradicate. generally infestations happen due to stress on the plant. is this a new planting? if not new, has anything changed around the tree? like building a new structure or removal of a structure (like a fence/shed or paving, etc.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 15, 2016)

No


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 15, 2016)

After looking at the pics again, have all the ties to the support stakes been loosened or removed? (Including name labels). that can lead to problems as well.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 15, 2016)

redlawn 78 said:


> That looks like scale insect. I've always used horticultural oil for scale, but it can be tough to eradicate. generally infestations happen due to stress on the plant. is this a new planting? if not new, has anything changed around the tree? like building a new structure or removal of a structure (like a fence/shed or paving, etc.


No, this tree is 4 years old and has been in this pot for around a year now. The only thing that's changed is the season. The top canopy is somewhat spotted. I couldn't identify as to why though. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes, all of those have been removed. On the other hand, I did add some ivy and some firebud flowers to the pot in the spring. The firebuds tag is still in there. I poured a cup of coffee grinds into the pot last week. Although, it does look like there is a tie on the tree in this pic, I'll look again. 



redlawn 78 said:


> After looking at the pics again, have all the ties to the support stakes been loosened or removed? (Including name labels). that can lead to problems as well.




Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 15, 2016)

If you Google 'scale on Japanese maple' it will show pics that are much like your tree issue. if the tree is in a pot it sound like it may easy enough to eliminate a major portion by hand. you should be able to wipe them off on most of the stems using your hands. in tighter areas like narrow crotches i would recommend using a horticultural oil mixed for summer use,, spraying weekly and first thing in the morning, until the tree has gone dormant. then change to a winter mix.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 15, 2016)

redlawn 78 said:


> If you Google 'scale on Japanese maple' it will show pics that are much like your tree issue. if the tree is in a pot it sound like it may easy enough to eliminate a major portion by hand. you should be able to wipe them off on most of the stems using your hands. in tighter areas like narrow crotches i would recommend using a horticultural oil mixed for summer use,, spraying weekly and first thing in the morning, until the tree has gone dormant. then change to a winter mix.


I touched one yesterday and it did seem to wipe off easily. I will do that. These pictures are actually pretty clear, so I'm not sure why the post isn't. The little scales look like Hershey kisses and one looks like a bonnet or shower cap(just for clarification since the pic is blurry). I will remember to look that up once I get home. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 15, 2016)

http://www.gardeningknowhow.com/ornamental/trees/japanese-maple/japanese-maple-problems.htm


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 15, 2016)

The pics were good.... and the post was clear. I was just asking about stresses to see if there was a reason the maple became infested. sometimes it just happens, and sometimes there is something else that causes the plant to be more susceptible. 
After hand cleaning I would definitely follow up with an oil spray. and your local nursery should be able to recommend a brand for you. just make sure it is for summer and winter use and it should be 100% Parafinnic oil.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 15, 2016)

redlawn 78 said:


> The pics were good.... and the post was clear. I was just asking about stresses to see if there was a reason the maple became infested. sometimes it just happens, and sometimes there is something else that causes the plant to be more susceptible.
> After hand cleaning I would definitely follow up with an oil spray. and your local nursery should be able to recommend a brand for you. just make sure it is for summer and winter use and it should be 100% Parafinnic oil.


Thank you for the help, it's greatly appreciated. There probably is some stress though. The leafs were beautiful until last month. The pot may have become too dry while I was out of town, it seems like the leafs took a hit after that. At first I thought the sun was too intense, but my parents trees are fine (and they see much more direct sun than mine). Other than than, I'm not exactly sure what might be stressing the tree. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jed1124 (Nov 15, 2016)

My first thought is cottany maple scale.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 15, 2016)

Jed1124 said:


> My first thought is cottany maple scale.


I could see why that would cross your mind. After a review of the scale, it definitely is not that. These seem squishy and wet. There were some images that looked similar, though. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 16, 2016)

ruling out scale leaves only mealy bugs.
I would use the same treatment already recommended.
as for the spots on the leaves.... Without seeing a pic I can't say with total certainty if anything needs to be addressed.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 16, 2016)

redlawn 78 said:


> ruling out scale leaves only mealy bugs.
> I would use the same treatment already recommended.
> as for the spots on the leaves.... Without seeing a pic I can't say with total certainty if anything needs to be addressed.


I think it's still scale, just not cottony. These don't appear to be mealy bugs either, could be a different for I suppose. 








Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 16, 2016)

mbsfield said:


> I think it's still scale, just not cottony. These don't appear to be mealy bugs either, could be a different for I suppose.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The strange thing is, I just knocked them off and there was zero damage at the attachment site. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 16, 2016)

You mentioned 


mbsfield said:


> These seem squishy and wet.



That has me leaning more towards mealy bugs. both scale and mealy bug are sap sucking insectso rather than chewing like slugs or caterpillars, so damage is not immediately apparent. it generally shows as distorted new growth. 

With a little better view of the leaves, i am thinking that is stippling i am seeing on them. that could be spider mites, which are very very tiny sap sucking insects. 

What part of the country is this and is the dtree kept outside and exposed to the elements?
the fact that the tree hasnt started into domancy im guessing you are maybe inland southern california... or near anyways.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 16, 2016)

redlawn 78 said:


> You mentioned
> 
> 
> That has me leaning more towards mealy bugs. both scale and mealy bug are sap sucking insectso rather than chewing like slugs or caterpillars, so damage is not immediately apparent. it generally shows as distorted new growth.
> ...


I'm perplexed by my this as a whole. No, I'm actually in mid Alabama. The weather is oddly hot for this time of year. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## redlawn 78 (Nov 18, 2016)

Hort oil is acceptable to use for treatment of both issues. if you are still wanting a definitive i.d. take a stem to a local nursery.


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 18, 2016)

Put on a glove. Remove the bugs. Done.

If they come back use oil or insecticide next year.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 18, 2016)

Jason Douglas said:


> Put on a glove. Remove the bugs. Done.
> 
> If they come back use oil or insecticide next year.


Already done, they flaked right off. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Del_ (Nov 18, 2016)

Due to the late warm fall it may be magnolia scale in it's crawler stage and originating on another plant in the area but moving to the Jap maple.

Just a guess.


----------



## mbsfield (Nov 21, 2016)

I mixed 1tbs of dawn with water in a spray bottle and that seemed to kill the scale before I knocked them off with a stick. They fell off without any resistance. Thanks for the help folks. Any ideas behind the spots on the leaves? 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason Douglas (Nov 21, 2016)

Perhaps phyllosticta leaf spot. Could also be abiotic. Hard to say but doesnt appear to be terribly bad.


----------

